# Photoimpact 6: Fragen über Fragen



## heroldini (23. Februar 2005)

Moin,

Hab schon lang PI6 rum liegen, 

ich möchte gern vollgendes Wissen:

- Wie mache ich einen Übergang von 2 bildern? (als nebeineinander z.b. die dann langsam ineinander übergehen)
- Irgendwo habe ich glaube ich mal eine funktion gesehen, mit der man bei einem objekt mit transparenten hintergrund die Ränder an das darunterliegende objekt "anpassen" kann, das z.b. hässliche schwarz-graue ränder von nem objekt mehr oder weiniger verschwinden...

hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen, such schon länger danach!


----------

